# Drilling a tank



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a tank that I built a sumo for. First time. Loving it. And thanks to those who gave me so many pointers! But I am moving in a few weeks and would like to entertain drilling the tank. Now I bought the tank second hand so I'm not sure if the bottom panel is tempered. I'm going to assume. I know you can't drill tempered glass. But is just the bottom tempered or will all sides be as well?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

From my understanding deep blue tanks are all tempered.Deep blue tanks are "newer" and usaully have black silicone.As far as the other tanks go(AGA/Aqueon,marineland and perfecto) they are probly only tempered on bottom.If the tank is older(O'dell,old perfectos and some AGA) you may be good all the way around.I would drill back glass myself if I was making a drilled tank.
Bulkheads and matching drill bits can be found at ;Saltwater and Reef Aquarium Supplies - Bulk Reef Supply


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya I would do a back drill. Is there any kind of marking I can look for to see what it is since I have no clue at this point.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most tanks have no lable.The aqueon/aga would have had a paper tag inbetween the center brace or frame and glass on bottom saying "do not drill".Other than that it is very diffacult to tell the brands.Like I said before most if not all deep blues have black caulk and are completely tempered(all pieces of glass).


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How to Tell if Your Fish Tank is Tempered Glass | Glass Fish Tanks


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow that s amazing information! Thanks! I have some polarized Oakley's I'll have to try and remember to bring them in the house and take a look at the tank. I wonder if having water in the tank will affect the effect of the polorized lenses.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have watched some of the videos on how to do this and I personally can't see why people do it? What is gained over the setup you currently have? I used an overflow for my setup and it was perfect (other than it let the CO2 out of the water too easily). A lot of work for a few decibels reduction, if it even makes a difference. Surely there must be more used tanks out there that are already drilled and ready to go? How much is a new tank with what you want? My officemate just got a used tank a couple of months back (fw) that was already drilled and set to go.

I applaud you for not thinking this is too much for you, but also feel sorry for you that you need to do it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Finding a tank under 55g that is drilled is basically impossible,unless the seller drilled it.For 55-90 choice of overflow is limited to two kinds(aqueon{used to be AGA} and perfecto).There are other more expensive custom made tanks but they are costly.I wish my 29g was drilled instead of using my overflow box,and possibly someday I will upgrade it to a 37(same foot print) and be patient enough to drill it first.Chances of failure and overflow of the tank are greatly reduced once you eliminate the overflow box.None of my predrilled tanks have ever overflowed(YET).


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have no idea how big this tank is, but I just did a quick look on craigslist in my area (DC) and found a 50, 55, 65 and 75g all drilled already. Only one of the 4 was a SW tank that I could tell. Not that it would matter much either way.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

This isn't necessarily something I have decided I have to do. I do have a pretty reliable set up on my overflow. However I did have an issues last week were the glue holding the box together let go and had water all over. Fortunately it was only what the box could hold. But still. If my girlfriend hadn't come home shortly after it happened it would have burned up my pump. The current tank is 55g with a 20L sump. I would much prefer buying a predrilled tank. But that's not overly easy in my area. I'm in SW FL and I don't see too much of the hobby here. And the people who are into it, they aren't selling tanks. I am capable of doing things such as drilling a tank if I need to. I feel it would be worth it. Not just for the sound level but its a safer choice.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would have gotten a new overflow, like one of the ones from CPR Aquatics. Your weakest point in your setup is probably the homemade box. The sump is an aquarium and they have pretty good reliability. Unless of course, you fixed the box well enough to know you won't have another issue with it.

Just so you know I'm not trying to talk you out of it.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

No I understand that your not trying to talk me out of it. I'm not saying I'm doing this 100%. I am trying to understand and figure out how and if this is worth it. But mostly the point of this post is to figure out how to see if my tank is suitable or if I do in fact have to replace the tank. Also I'm not using a homemade box. It's off a store bought wet/dry. I decided to make and use my own. The sump is an ameracle? A friend gave it to me because he wasnt going to use it. I think I have it fixed, I'm pretty sure of that.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm with drilling I did it to my 30g,20g, an a 10g when I get some more cash in doing my 50g. Its easy if u do it buy the bits off line cause all stores around me sell them for $40 a bit an only carry for 1\2 bulkhead. I'm happy I did it an have had fewer probs


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya I'm leaning towards drilling. But ya I understand its almost better to buy a bit on eBay or something that lasts for one or two times. Unless of course you plan on drilling a bunch of tanks.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Go to Saltwater and Reef Aquarium Supplies - Bulk Reef Supply
They sell bits that match bulkheads.Not real expensive either.They're in the plumbing section.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I will check that out!


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I bought some real cheap ones about $5 a piece an I have drilled 5 tanks only 3 being used. I had couple extra tanks to practice on. They are made by amico I think it was. Bulkheads were about $7 I think for a 2 pack of 1in an $4 for 2 pack of 1\2in don't remember who made them. But anyways u won't regret drilling a tank an it makes u feel special when u DIY. I talked to a glass place when I was first thinking about doing it they were gonna charge $135 to drill 2 holes an it would take 2days. I spent maybe $20 for all bits an only took 5min per hole


----------



## dam718 (Nov 25, 2013)

I really don't mean to hijack your thread, and I hope this isn't considered a hijack because the question is related to tank drilling and sumps...

Because most tanks I have seen have tempered bottoms, I assume you have to drill from the back. If this is the case, do you install the bulkheads and immediately inside the tank place a 90 degree elbow and run the drain pipe up? All inside the overflow baffle? (Is this what they are calling a weir?) Are you drilling closer to the top or bottom of the tank?

Also, when you are doing a sump, won't everything settle to the bottom that doesn't get skimmed off the top into the overflow? Just seems like there is no provision for bringing in debris before it settles... 

Looking to get educated I guess... If this is too much of a hijack, I'll delete it and ask elsewhere!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most who DIY drill near the top(it only makes sense if you think you are responsible for the leak).Some use 90's with a "grate" cover or even install "overflow box" on back upper(check into BRS(bulk reef supply)).
My mega overflows(pre drilled tanks) have an overflow that goes to bottom{where the holes are} and have a" seperation chamber" that has slots top,middle and bottom.It(they) do actually draw from all levels(I love the tanks,have 4).
For most with overflow boxes they supplement "circulation" to the tank to "debris" suspended until entering overflow box.
Most who use these filters/systems are marine keepers,but they work as well for freshwater and my 180g(FW community) is dual overflow with sump in basement.
All water needs surface movement,and regardless of how you return your water,the surface is clean and gas exchanges occur constantly with overflow filters.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I drilled mine mid towards the bottom of a deep overflow not like coralbandit that goes to bottom its mid way wit sponge filters in overflow. An they are good for freshwater but the sump is setup a lil different


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

My thought was to put the overflow near the top and put a PVC elbow with a screen or something similar to set my water line. Also I'm hoping this will help with food and other debris from getting into the sump. I have geophagus steindachneri in that tank so they a very good job keeping the sand clean! Plus I have no problems vacuuming the sand if needed. So no worries there.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

A screen could get clogged quick u need a lil surface add a pipe with some holes wit a sponge or a pipe wit just teeth or holes.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

BRS has PVC overflow strainers for cheap.Threaded or slip fit;
Bulkhead Overflow Strainers - Bulk Reef Supply


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya I wasn't figuring on using like window screen. That would get clogged way quick. But the same idea. Some plastic egg grate maybe. I use that stuff a lot! Or ya PVC with a swiss cheese persona to it. Bandit I like those bulkheads too! I might just go that route. Nice and easy. Do they go onto a bulkhead or is that what I would use?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would think they could be fitted directly to the pvc pipe or pvc elbow to face upwards.


----------

